# Truck driver



## Glasgowtrucker (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello iam looking for some advice if possiable.iam a 27 yearold with a partner a 2year old.id like to move to perth as a truck driver.iam wondering what the average wage would be enough to support us all.also how yous find austrsila for expats moving over ie setteling in.any advice would be great


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

First you'd need to pass a skills assessment before applying for a visa (175 or 176). 

Also AU favours in demand skills and I don't know if truck driving is in demand. Do you have a more specialised skill like forklift operator or crane operator which is similar to driving?






Glasgowtrucker said:


> Hello iam looking for some advice if possiable.iam a 27 yearold with a partner a 2year old.id like to move to perth as a truck driver.iam wondering what the average wage would be enough to support us all.also how yous find austrsila for expats moving over ie setteling in.any advice would be great


----------



## Glasgowtrucker (Dec 15, 2010)

amaslam said:


> First you'd need to pass a skills assessment before applying for a visa (175 or 176).
> 
> Also AU favours in demand skills and I don't know if truck driving is in demand. Do you have a more specialised skill like forklift operator or crane operator which is similar to driving?


hi thanks for the reply.iam a glazier to trade fixing panes of glass and installing upvc windows.i have a city and guilds for it.i would like to use my artic license c+e.also a bus license.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the best bet would be to assess as a glazier as that is an specialised skill I think. I would first find out which agency assesses that. Look at the skills lists at the Immi website and then contact the appropriate assessing agency (i.e. Vetassess).



Glasgowtrucker said:


> hi thanks for the reply.iam a glazier to trade fixing panes of glass and installing upvc windows.i have a city and guilds for it.i would like to use my artic license c+e.also a bus license.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

truck drivers in australia are 10 a penny, I had english and german artic and lowloader licences london bus licence as well, it is hard enough swapping the licences over , but the job situation for truckies is dismal as glazier you stand a better chance ,where we live in queensland lots of road trains 3 and 4 trailers upto 160foot long and no motorways, dual carriageways in the occasional country town but not much else, think it over , jl


----------

